

Obama: No Allegations NSA Is Trying to 'Listen in On People's Email' - 1337biz
http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/obama-no-allegations-people-are-trying-listen-peoples-email_750065.html

======
jgeorge
The sad part is all these denials do is heighten my awareness of political
double-speak.

Of _course_ no one is trying to "listen in on people's email". You don't
_listen_ to emails. Says nothing that people's emails aren't being read,
scanned, or indexed. But I'm sure I agree with the President that nobody is
"listening" to them.

I thought at one point my cynicism couldn't possibly get any worse...

